# temp?



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

anyone know the water tempature around the okaloosa island pier?


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.okaloosaislandpier.com


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/

Friday, February 24, 2012
Foggy west wind, mild temps
Water is riled up, waves 2-3, temp 63
Yesterday: Pompano, reds, bonito, and whiting
No early reports


----------

